# UFC 81: BREAKING POINT Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 81: BREAKING POINT*
Date: 2/2/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


[24-3-0] *Tim Sylvia* vs. *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* [30-4-1] - *UFC Heavyweight Championship*

*Sylvia's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Brandon Vera (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Randy Couture (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jeff Monson (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Nogueira's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Heath Herring (Win - Unanimous Decision) 
vs. Josh Barnett (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Barnett (Loss - Split Decision)


[10-3-0] *Frank Mir* vs. *Brock Lesnar* [1-0-0]

*Mir's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Antoni Hardonk (Win - Submission)
vs. Brandon Vera (Loss - TKO)
vs. Dan Christison (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Lesnar's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Min Soo Kim (Win - Verbal Submission)
N/A
N/A


[25-7-2] *Nate Marquardt* vs. *Jeremy Horn* [79-16-5]

*Marquardt's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - TKO)
vs. Dean Lister (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Crafton Wallace (Win - Submission)

*Horn's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jorge Santiago (Loss - Submission)
vs. Falaniko Vitale (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Matt Lindland (Loss - TKO)


[10-1-0] *Tyson Griffin* vs. *Gleison Tibau* [15-4-0]

*Griffin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Tavares (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Clay Guida (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Frankie Edgar (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Tibau's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Terry Etim (Win - Submission)
vs. Jeff Cox (Win - Submission)
vs. Antonio Moreno (Win - TKO)


[6-0-0] *Rob Yundt* vs. *Ricardo Almeida* [8-2-0]

*Yundt's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Oscar Granado (Win - TKO)
vs. Dison Ittu (Win - TKO)
vs. Matt Warrington (Win - TKO)

*Almeida's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ryo Chonan (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Nathan Marquardt (Win - Submission)
vs. Kazuo Misaki (Win - Majority Decision)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*


[14-7-1] *Marvin Eastman* vs. *Terry Martin* [16-3-0]

*Eastman's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rob Kimmons (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Quinton Jackson (Loss - KO)
vs. Jorge Oliveira (Draw)

*Martin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Chris Leben (Loss - KO)
vs. Ivan Salaverry (Win - TKO)
vs. Jorge Rivera (Win - KO)


[6-6-0] *Rob Emerson vs. Keita Nakamura* [14-2-2]

*Emerson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Gray Maynard (NC)
vs. Kenji Arai (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Takafumi Ito (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Nakamura's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Takefumi Hanai (Win - KO)
vs. Drew Fickett (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brock Larson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)


[24-15-5]*Chris Lytle vs. Kyle Bradley* [13-4-0]

*Lytle's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Alves (Loss - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Matt Brown (Win - Submission)
vs. Jason Gilliam (Win - Submission)

*Bradley's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. John LeBlanc (Win - TKO)
vs. Tim Snyder (Win - KO)
vs. Adriano Pereira (Win - KO)


[7-2-0] *David Heath* vs. *Tim Boetsch* [6-1-0]

*Heath's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Renato Sobral (Loss - Submission)
vs. Lyoto Machida (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Victor Valimaki (Win - Split Decision)

*Boetsch's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Vladimir Matyushenko (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brendan Barrett (Win - Submission)
vs. Oleg Savitsky (Win - KO)


----------


On Super Saturday, February 2nd from the Mandalay Bay Events Center it's UFC 81: BREAKING POINT!

Tim "The Maine-iac" Sylvia will battle Antonio "Minotauro" Nogueira for the Interim UFC Heavyweight Championship.

Also in the sub main event, former UFC Heavyweight Champion Frank Mir will face former WWE superstar, Brock Lesnar...in which will be a colossal fight for both men!

Not only are the aforementioned fighters competing, but these names will also be on this card: Tyson Griffin, Nate Marquardt, Jeremy Horn, Chris Lytle, Terry Martin...and MANY MORE!

Saturday, February 2nd, LIVE ON PAY PER VIEW it's UFC 81: BREAKING POINT!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

why does Mir only get 3 stars?


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Stars for letters in last name maybe?

Marquardt vs Leites! sick fight!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

^ ahh

I ain't paying for this. God bless the webernets.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There are 3 really, really interesting fights on this card. In fact, 3 fights that could be good measuring sticks.

Griffin vs Tibau.
Belcher vs Almeida.
Marquardt vs Leites.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

^ Yeah and don't forget about the possibility of Nog vs. Big Tim I think Randy isn't going to come back, and I think you might hate to here it Damone but I think Big Tim takes it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, The Legend, I think I might get all emo if that were to happen.

Damn you, Randy!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I could slightly understand why Rashad and Bisbing got to Main Event a PPV, somebody please tell me this is not the main event?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Mir is the Robert Downey Jr. of the UFC. Except, you replace drugs with fighting performances. Dude's had so many awful performances, yet he keeps coming back.

People keep wishin' that the "old" Frank Mir will come back. Keep wishin', people, he ain't comin' back.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Marquardt and Leites should be a good fight. Mir and Lesnar is interesting just to see if Lesnar can hack it or not. And of course I can't wait to see Tyson Griffin fighting again. I'm still not buying this one though.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I could slightly understand why Rashad and Bisbing got to Main Event a PPV, somebody please tell me this is not the main event?


I think it is going to be Big Nog vs. Randy/ Big Tim whichever one he faces but I'm fine with Mir Shoulderlocking Lesnar in the main event.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank Mir is the Robert Downey Jr. of the UFC. Except, you replace drugs with fighting performances. Dude's had so many awful performances, yet he keeps coming back.
> 
> People keep wishin' that the "old" Frank Mir will come back. Keep wishin', people, he ain't comin' back.


He's training in Randy's gym for whatever that's worth. His gas tank has always been a problem. 

Having a very green ex pro wrestler (I know he has credientals) come in and beat him will be the final nail in the career's coffin.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

RD Jr is a solid actor. How dare you!?

UFC must've rolled the dice and assumed either Lesnar would win and be somewhat of a HW name after or Mir would be the big bad ass newcomer and be "back".


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> RD Jr is a solid actor. How dare you!?


Hey man, Mir used to be a solid fighter.

....kinda.....sorta....meh.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm glad there is another big heavy weight entering the UFC. I hope Lesner does well.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Mir is the Robert Downey Jr. of the UFC. Except, you replace drugs with fighting performances. Dude's had so many awful performances, yet he keeps coming back.
> 
> People keep wishin' that the "old" Frank Mir will come back. Keep wishin', people, he ain't comin' back.


What "Old" Frank Mir? I don't recall him being so great in the first place.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> What "Old" Frank Mir? I don't recall him being so great in the first place.


I don't know, people still want to see the pre-accident Mir back. His cardio has always sucked, but hey, he tapped Pete Williams with that sub, which was kind of cool.

I don't know, I would've shitcanned Frank Mir after his atrocious fight with Big Dan, a fight that I scored for Dan.

I will laugh, laugh, laugh if Mir taps Brock in a minute.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> I don't know, people still want to see the pre-accident Mir back. His cardio has always sucked, but hey, he tapped Pete Williams with that sub, which was kind of cool.
> 
> I don't know, I would've shitcanned Frank Mir after his atrocious fight with Big Dan, a fight that I scored for Dan.
> 
> I will laugh, laugh, laugh if Mir taps Brock in a minute.


The only difference between pre and post accident Mir is that now he looks the part of a someone without cardio.


----------



## VAMMA (Jun 17, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> The only difference between pre and post accident Mir is that now he looks the part of a someone without cardio.


I beg to differ his last fight against Antoni Hardonk he looked great, stepped up his cardio and controlled the fight. Lesnar is a freak show that is doing MMA because it is up and coming and he thinks he can make $$


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The fight with Hardonk was about a minute long, how can you say he stepped up his cardio?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Mir is exactly as good as he was before the accident. He'd beat Pete Williams then and now. Just that Mir fought a lot of distinctly average guys before his accident and the competition has moved up a league, whereas he has not. We're looking at a time not long after people like Randleman, Coleman and (the old) Randy Couture where the top dogs.


----------



## VAMMA (Jun 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> The fight with Hardonk was about a minute long, how can you say he stepped up his cardio?


I am saying he looked lean and in shape a lot more than his fight with Vera.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He didn't look bad, shape-wise against Vera. It's just that he got his ass whomped by a better fighter.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow probably not buying this one unless nog goes on it


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Speaking of which... any word on Vera's next fight?


----------



## OmicMMA (Nov 19, 2007)

I hate these cards. Seriously doesnt it piss you off? Youve got like 2-3 really really good fights, and the main even is kinda like meh. (nog and big tim would be a good main event) Griffin or marquart could both be better main events then lesner and mir. But how cool would it be if these two just duked it out. 3 round smash session....meh it wont happend. haha


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know about the 3 round smash session, since Mir's cardio has been horrible, and watching him & Lesnar both gas, and swing like a couple of Valium-induced oafs, wouldn't be pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## OmicMMA (Nov 19, 2007)

True. Very true...Thats one thing in MMA thats kind of sad. Heavyweights, i can kinda see them gassing faster because of the extra weight they have to carry, but none the less they are professional athletes. They should really be at a point where they can do 3 5 minute rounds no problem. One thing my trainer emphesises is cardio. We all need to train for 6 5 minute rounds in order to do 3. I get really angry when i see lhw and mw gas at the end of second round. This should never happend. Altough i know how hard it is to be all pumped with adrenaline and still be able punch for 15 min with min break time, but thats part of it.

Maybe thats why its a main event. There hoping for a quick finish via sub or KO. meh.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Dec 6, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I think Mir is exactly as good as he was before the accident. He'd beat Pete Williams then and now. Just that Mir fought a lot of distinctly average guys before his accident and the competition has moved up a league, whereas he has not. We're looking at a time not long after people like Randleman, Coleman and (the old) Randy Couture where the top dogs.


Nicely said, now do you think Lesnar is in the "New League"?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Where is this fight card confirmed? I've been digging around on the UFC website and so far all I can find is the Lesnar/Mir fight. I'm not doubting this card at all, just wondering where I should look to find fight cards. This card looks to be pretty damn good though, Marquardt/Leites is gonna be a fun fight to watch, Martin/Eastman is going to a real slugfest, and of course the main event. I've been waiting for a long time to see Lesnar in the UFC, and the heavyweight division has never been weaker, especially with the departure of Couture. All this the night before the superbowl, what a great weekend. And the new season of 24 traditionally kicks off on Superbowl Sunday. The Griffin fight should be entertaining, and I'm looking forward to seeing Belcher for the first time.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

OmicMMA said:


> I hate these cards. Seriously doesnt it piss you off? Youve got like 2-3 really really good fights, and the main even is kinda like meh. (nog and big tim would be a good main event) Griffin or marquart could both be better main events then lesner and mir. But how cool would it be if these two just duked it out. 3 round smash session....meh it wont happend. haha


But if Sylvia and Nogueira fight each other, they're obviously going to be the main event, right? Anything else would be an insult.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, The HW Title is definately going to have the Main Event. This title fight wasnt written in stone until like Tuesday when Randy spoke publically about turning the fight down.

They should be making a new poster any day now.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I am so pumped for this event. The title fight is going to be a good fight! Cant wait to see Griffin vs. Tibau. I also don't agree with Lesnar yet but he can prove he belongs. The Marquardt vs. Leites will be a good one to. I'm gonna call my wins now Big Nog wins vs. Silva, Marquardt wins vs Leites but this is to close to call, Griffin wins vs. Tibau. 
Oh boy this is a enjoyable card to watch though I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, am I the only one who is excited to see Ricardo Almeida in the ring. The man is impressive....well..atleast the last time he faught about 3 years ago. Beating out Chonan and Marquardt is not a small feat. Also only having two loses to Andrei Semenov and Matt lindland (by DQ) are two loses that can be forgiven. His Jiu-Jitsu is pretty good and I think he'll make a great dent in the 185 ladder. 

I personally think that Alan Belcher is going down...and hard...BJJ style.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think Belcher is underrated just because so many people know him only from the d'arce that Kendall Grove put him in. He has pretty solid standup and wrestling and could give Alameida a few problems. If Belcher can keep the fight standing I give him the edge.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oil said:


> Wow, am I the only one who is excited to see Ricardo Almeida in the ring. The man is impressive....well..atleast the last time he faught about 3 years ago. Beating out Chonan and Marquardt is not a small feat. Also only having two loses to Andrei Semenov and Matt lindland (by DQ) are two loses that can be forgiven. His Jiu-Jitsu is pretty good and I think he'll make a great dent in the 185 ladder.
> 
> I personally think that Alan Belcher is going down...and hard...BJJ style.


It's been a 3 year layoff for Big Dog. If anything, Belcher should be the heavy favorite, seeing as he's been active for quite some time.

Ameida rules though, sick, precise jitz.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

AWWW THIS IS AWESOME!
Nogueira is going to be heavyweight champ again!

[email protected]! Why don't they let him, Kimbo Slice, and Tank Abbot have a free-for-all.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Dec 6, 2007)

And ill LOL when Mir gets Ko'd....

You all think Lesnar is a joke...I wont comment until after FEb 2nd.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not denying that Lessnar is super athletic or strong. He is. 
It's just hard to imagine someone coming from that theatrical wrestling background and cultivating the improvisation and skill it takes to be successful in MMA.
A victory over Mir wouldn't impress me much given Lesnar's background anyway. I think whoever sets up the fights sees it as feeding Mir to the lions to build up Lesnar's status in MMA.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm wondering what Lesnar is going to weigh in at.


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

I want to see the Terry Martin vs. Marvin Eastman fight.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

NCK said:


> I'm wondering what Lesnar is going to weigh in at.


His brutish strength / size is all I would think he has going for him. I would imagine that he doesn't cut any more weight than he has too.

By the way, I read that his record is 1-0-0
Who did he get his first MMA victory against?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> His brutish strength / size is all I would think he has going for him. I would imagine that he doesn't cut any more weight than he has too.
> 
> By the way, I read that his record is 1-0-0
> Who did he get his first MMA victory against?


Lesnar beat Min Soo Kim. Nogueira and Sylvia better be on this card so Minotauro can once again be champ


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Just watched Lesnar's fight on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQ1AyGUFsQ

he was totally dominating the guy with his strength. And I'm not familiar with the gentleman he's fighting, but I'm not impressed with what I saw from that guy at all. Lesnar looks like a brawler like Kimbo or Tank like I expected. I hope the fight with Mir exposes wether or not he actually possesses any MMA game.

I still don't think a victory or a loss in the upcoming fight will impress me. Mir, being a "smart" fighter should be able to take this guy out. But then again, Lesnar should be athletic enough from his wrestling background to be abe to gas out mir (if he has any sub defense).

Anyone agree / disagree?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Just watched Lesnar's fight on Youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQ1AyGUFsQ
> 
> he was totally dominating the guy with his strength. And I'm not familiar with the gentleman he's fighting, but I'm not impressed with what I saw from that guy at all. Lesnar looks like a brawler like Kimbo or Tank like I expected. I hope the fight with Mir exposes wether or not he actually possesses any MMA game.
> ...


If I was in Lesnar's corner I would advise him to keep the fight standing at least until Mir gasses the risk is high if Brock takes it down.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Drew Blood said:


> I want to see the Terry Martin vs. Marvin Eastman fight.


You and me both. Shit looks 100 times for interesting that Frank Mir vs Some pro-wrestler.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Watching that Lesnar fight again I mean Min Soo Kim did a great job of controlling Lesnar's posture


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I'm not denying that Lessnar is super athletic or strong. He is.
> It's just hard to imagine someone coming from that theatrical wrestling background and cultivating the improvisation and skill it takes to be successful in MMA.
> A victory over Mir wouldn't impress me much given Lesnar's background anyway. I think whoever sets up the fights sees it as feeding Mir to the lions to build up Lesnar's status in MMA.



Well, this has been said many times before, but its worth restating. Characterizing Lesnar's background as mainly being pro wrestling is way off the mark, IMO. His stellar amateur wrestling record is much more relevant to any discussion regarding mma. Lesnar's plan is NOT going to be to somehow draw upon his pro wrestling experience to win matches. He's going to draw on his amateur background as well as the (now) years of mma traning that he's has under his belt. 

Despite the one goofy interview he gave (tomato cans, haha), Lesnar comes off as a very intelligent and driven person. He's also rediculously physically gifted, which counts for something. He achieved a huge amount as an amateur wrestler and he's been training hard for a long time for MMA. Sure, the fight could end in 10 seconds with MIR knocking him out or submitting him, anything is possible. But to write Brock off purely because of his pro wrestling is, in my opinion, rediculous.

Anyone else think it's funny that on one hand people on this forum are so quick to say that Mir is going to wipe the floor with Lesnar, and on the other hand there are other people saying "A victory over Mir wouldn't impress me much given Lesnar's background anyway." Another thing that makes me laugh is that most people are saying that Brock's lack of experience is going to hurt him (which makes sense), but there are actually some other people who are saying that it benefits him because Mir doesn't have as much tape to study. Haha... :dunno:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

The reason I say I wouldn't be impressed with either fighter in either way (win or lose) is because it seems like a crazy style match-up... If Lesnar was more of a technician OR Mir was more of a brawler I think the outcome of this fight would prove something, but this is kind of like Speer V Danzig to me. IMO, it's not so much fighter V fighter, it's more like a battle of styles.

I think it would be safe to bet that Mir's gameplan is to sub Lesnar. I think it would be a safer bet to say that Lesnar's gameplan is more than likely to "beat the hell out of" Mir.

I'm not trying to hate on Lesnar or count him out. I'd just like to see him in there with another brawler since he's trying to "prove he's for real".

With all that said, I expect Lesnar to win the fight. And I was wrong earlier, their is a way either of these fighters can win me over through a victory. I'll be way impressed IF:
Mir wins by KO
OR
Lesnar wins by Submission

If either of those things happened it would blow my mind.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

The way I see it, Lesnar's strength is going to be his wrestling, which in a normal circumstance would make me think he's going to take it to the ground ASAP. On the other hand, Mir's strength is his submissions, so he's going to want to see it go to the ground as well. To me this looks to be a great wrestling vs. JJ matchup on the ground...I think it's going to be cool to watch. I'm really hoping for a fast paced fight on the ground. 

I don't know, whenever I think of Lesnar keeping it standing I get visions of Hughes gettign beat down on his feat...I hope that either Brock has better standup than Hughes, or if not he is smart enough to know his weakness.

I was excited when I heard about this fight because it's going to be interesting regardless of what the result is. I was also a bit bummed because I like Mir a lot, but I really want Brock to pull this one off and be as good as I think he probably could be.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope Lesnar wins this one.

Mir's technical but his lack of athleticism i don't like.


----------



## mbperformance87 (Dec 19, 2007)

almeida all the way boys!!!!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Mir is the Robert Downey Jr. of the UFC. Except, you replace drugs with fighting performances. Dude's had so many awful performances, yet he keeps coming back.
> 
> People keep wishin' that the "old" Frank Mir will come back. Keep wishin', people, he ain't comin' back.


What the "old" Frank Mir that got brutalised by Ian Freeman:bye02:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

im gonna be so pised if sylvia is the new HW champ again.........so pissed


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Tim Sylvia -* UFC Heavyweight Championship *

um what? thats ******* bullshit, is randy not commin back? **** tim he is a juicer and randy beat his ass... if anything it should be up for grabs


----------



## Edward_Teach (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a hard time seeing mir have the power to tap lesnar....


----------



## Edward_Teach (Dec 29, 2007)

tough to say...but im sure it will be fit and brutal


----------



## Edward_Teach (Dec 29, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Just watched Lesnar's fight on Youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQ1AyGUFsQ
> 
> he was totally dominating the guy with his strength. And I'm not familiar with the gentleman he's fighting, but I'm not impressed with what I saw from that guy at all. Lesnar looks like a brawler like Kimbo or Tank like I expected. I hope the fight with Mir exposes wether or not he actually possesses any MMA game.
> ...


iM SORRY FRANK...HOPE YOU DONT GET HURT....i do believe a sub is beyond you


----------



## Edward_Teach (Dec 29, 2007)

i love the animation in that commentators voice when min soo kim taps by punches...=p


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

Brock will KO Mir in round 1. Bet on it.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

F**k, I just hate the fact that after, what, one fight, Tim gets a title fight? WTF is up with that? Complete BS. Wow, you bear Vera and that puts you to in line for a title fight? Please...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well why not? Sylvia's only been beaten by Couture lately, and Couture bounced. Also, Sylvia has beaten a tough opponent in Brandon Vera. Were you complaining when GSP got another title shot after beating Koscheck?

Brock is so getting subbed.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't wait for Mir to run us through every little move and transition for that sub either. Mir was talking forever after tooling Hardonk.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Then his wife/girlfriend can go batshit crazy, while Mike Goldberg yells, "THE OLD FRANK MIR IS BACK!"

Mir, with a slightly pudgy stomach, can then cut a promo, which gets him winded after a minute. Of course, Rogan would then yell, "Ladies & Gentlemen: The old Frank Mir is back!"

Hmmmm, since Brock once wrestled for New Japan, I'm wondering if he's going to have Fujita & that masked guy cornering him for this event. That would be awesome.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> F**k, I just hate the fact that after, what, one fight, Tim gets a title fight? WTF is up with that? Complete BS. Wow, you bear Vera and that puts you to in line for a title fight? Please...


Randy made a career off getting a title shot off one win or even off a loss. . . or two losses. 



Damone said:


> Hmmmm, since Brock once wrestled for New Japan, I'm wondering if he's going to have Fujita & that masked guy cornering him for this event. That would be awesome.


Dos Caras Jr? :laugh: Ironhead in the corner thundering Japanese out would be sweet though.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

oops, another $50 fight I wont be buying.

Thats two in the past 3 events that are not worth buying.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Well why not? Sylvia's only been beaten by Couture lately, and Couture bounced. Also, Sylvia has beaten a tough opponent in Brandon Vera. Were you complaining when GSP got another title shot after beating Koscheck?


True, Plus the fact he was the Heavyweight champion for a while and made more defenses then St Pierre so really he deserves it more then St Pierre did.

I think Sylvia Vs Nogueira will be an awesome fight.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Judoka said:


> I think Sylvia Vs Nogueira will be an awesome fight.


lmao... I see rounds of Nog on his back with Tim's back. And Tim just lying there with his right arm up beside his head.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Im loving this card tbh, alot more than 80.

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Tim Sylvia
Im rooting for Nogueira so bad in this fight, not neccaserily because i don't like Tim, who im not the biggest fan of but im not a hater, but just because Nog is the man, such an MMA legend, and i think it would be a travisty if he were to lose to Tim. Another interesting PRIDE vs. UFC fight.

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir
We get some questions answered here, how's Brocks ground game?? I don't think he's gonna finish Mir as quickly as his last guy so we'll see if he's got any sub defence and whether his strength can help keep him outta the submissions. Im doubting his standup ability but he won't need to worry about Mir's striking, this fight is surely surely gonna go - Lesnar takedown, Ontop of Mir, can he avoid the sub?

Nathan Marquardt vs. Thales Leites
Another fight im looking forward to, Thales looks like a promising fighter but i think Marquardt takes it, should be exciting.

Tyson Griffin vs. Gleison Tibau
Its a Ty Grif fight, im there!

Alan Belcher vs. Ricardo Almeida
Hopefully Almeida subs Belcher and stops that cocky SOB, im not a fan of his at all. I'd love to see him fight Anderson so that Anderson could tool him. I hope Almeida is looking good after his long break, be interesting to see if he becomes a contender.

So yeah, im loving the card. Real Great from top to bottom.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

People really need to learn the definition and how to use the word _Travesty_.


----------



## Brock Lesner (Jan 2, 2008)

I* Hope That Brok Lesner Will Win*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahem, Lesn*a*r.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont see Brock winning at all. Mir will jack him up


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Kongo vs. TBA? What gives? How about Vera?


----------



## FightersPassion (May 27, 2007)

I would mark out big time if Lesnar came out to his old 'Here Comes The Pain' WWE theme music. :thumb02:

Can not wait to see what Brock has to give in the Octagon.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Who i want to win...

Nogueira > Sylvia, apart from the fact that Nogueira is an MMA legend and hard not to like while Sylvia is quite easy to dislike, i want a Nogueira win because it would mean Couture is more likely to come back and fight Nogueira, if Sylvia wins, Randy surely wouldn't come back to fight Tim again, it would be completely pointless. WAR NOGUEIRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brock Lesnar > Frank Mir, I am more a Frank Mir fan than i am for Brock at the moment, but i want to see Brock win because i hope he turns out good, Mir has no future at the top of the heavyweight division. I doubt Brock does either, but theres a chance that he's a monster... Although i feel once put up against a decent striker with a sprawl, eg Cro Cop? He would get taken apart.

Tyson Griffin > Gleison Tibau, dunno why this fight is happening theres plenty of other lightweights Griffin could fight anyway not too bothered, this still could be a hell of a fight although i hope Griffin finishes this one.

Nate Marquardt vs. Thales Leites, may the best man win, probably Marquardt will.

Ricardo Almeida > Alan Belcher, Don't like Belcher, i hope Almeida comes back strong and has a decent return, then he can push up the middleweight ranks and maybe fight winner of Marquardt/Leites fight.

Marvin Eastman > Terry Martin, Martin is a doush who reckons he's awesome, i hope Eastman knocks him the **** out just like Irvin did.

David Heath vs. Tomasz Drwal, either, means nothing to me unless its a good fight
Wouldn't mind seeing Heath win, felt sorry for him after the Babalu fight.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't believe they haven't found an opponent for Kongo yet! Is it really confirmed that he will fight?


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> I can't believe they haven't found an opponent for Kongo yet! Is it really confirmed that he will fight?


Cause nobody wants to get kneed in the groin multiple times.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Brock better be training defense for the reverse armbar, cause the first second it goes to the ground, Mir is looking to tear his arm off.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> i watched his domiance in the wwe and i'm sure he'll be domiant in the ufc.


You _do_ know that he was dominant in the WWE because it said so in the script, right?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> You _do_ know that he was dominant in the WWE because it said so in the script, right?


Apparently not. Freakin classic. :laugh:

Fake fighting FTW!!! LOLZZZZZZ

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

*my thoughts on the big two*

Nogueira vs. Sylvia
I gotta go with Nog. Sylvia is good but surely not good enough? Nog has enough all round game to beat Sylvia wherever Tim decides to take it. Sylvia will look to bang and i think Nog can hack that and come at him with more and from different positions.

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir
Brock is going to go straight for the ground and pound using his insane strength. Big fight for Mir. He needs to win this for himself. He doesn't want to be losing to an in experienced ex pro wrestler. However Brock, like Rush, is ultra athlete for his build and that could pull him through some tough spots with Mir. Like Rush shows, if you have the althetiscism to learn new skills its just a matter of training like a nutter for months with the right people to develop the skills required to compete in the octagon properly. I imagine Brock is doing this so he will be no mug. Mir needs to get on the treadmill and get ready for a ruff ride. The only thing not tested is Brocks chin...it could be glass for all we know!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> He was dominant weither it be scripted or unscripted.


Dominant based on a script doesn't mean he was dominant. It means he was marketable so the WWE kept him winning. 



> He still has lots of skill which is not scripted, so your statement is totally anti-wwe, and anti pro-wrestling.


He has athletic talent. Most pro-wrestlers do and no one doubts that pro-wrestling requires a great deal of athleticism. But it takes skill to win in MMA.



> WWE is a Billion dollar company


Based purely on entertainment value. Its not a sport.



> But what UFC really lacks is Rivalry, and Microphone time. I think it would be interesting if the fighters could come out and speak when they want to, or come out and challenge someone; even when they don't have a match.


Remember when Rampage called Wanderlei into the ring and Silva shoved him? Or when they brought Wanderlei into the Octagon, toe to toe with Liddell? Or when Tito and Chuck called each other out, and then Ken called out Tito?



> Or why not have tag team belts? That would be awesome. Mixed martial arts tag teams?


No. No. And No.
MMA needs to be a real sport, not try and gain ideas off of something completely fake and fraudulent. Tag teams would turn into a skill-less brawl, when MMA is about pitting your skill against another opponent. It would only delegitimize the sport. 



> Also the UFC has over 900 fighters


Not even close. The UFC Roster lists 300 fighters, including tons of former/retired fighters or guys who have left to other organizations. http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?pn=1&fa=fighter.AllFighters



> I know i keep going on and on and on, but to close this out i must say Here Come's The Pain Frank Mir! So get ready to get that azz Whoopt!So, you don't have to be mad your guy is going to lose. Period. End of story.


Mir could lose easily. Brock is a strong dude with Collegiate Level Wrestling, but he better be training extensively in striking and BJJ, because the HW Division is full of guys who could pick him apart or submit him no problem. One dimensional fighters aren't doing so well in MMA anymore, as the sport has evolved.







---------------------------


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

wow this page is just freaken hilarious


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

This card should be entertaining. Nog vs Sylvia will either rock or suck, depending if Sylvia is just trying to win(which he probably will) or if he wants to fight(probably won't) I think Nog will take it either way though, and I hope I am right as I really like Nog.

Mir vs Lesnar will be interesting in a Fedor vs Choi way. I don't really care about it, yet I kinda wanna watch it. I hope Mir pulls off an arm bar, and I think Lesnar won't be very impressive. You never know though.

Griffin vs Tibau I have not really seen Tibau fight before, but since Tyson if fighting this is almost gaurenteed to rock.

Marquet vs Leites should be interesting.

Belcher vs Almedia should be fun, and potentially could be setting the winner up for a contender shot eventually.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tibau's a really strong jitz guy with seriously good top positioning, Arlovski Fan. That fight should rock, and I have to go with Tyson Griffin, because he's on my draft team.


----------



## FightersPassion (May 27, 2007)

One of the more intriguing cards as of late. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

marquart vs. leites is going to be a LnP victory for nate....wow this is stylistically a guarenteed boring fight, i dunno wtf the ufc was thinking putting this on the main card instead of heath vs. drwal which could kick ass


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i fear sylvia will win this


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

norway1 said:


> i fear sylvia will win this


Me too. Nog is gonna have trouble with his size and getting him to the ground. Toughest matchup for Nog to date...more so than Fedor, Schilt, Sapp, Barnett, Cro Cop, or Goodridge.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

kds13 said:


> Me too. Nog is gonna have trouble with his size and getting him to the ground. Toughest matchup for Nog to date...more so than Fedor, Schilt, Sapp, Barnett, Cro Cop, or Goodridge.


Tougher than Cro Cop and Fedor. No way....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd say he's tougher than Cro Cop. Nog knows that Sylvia will fight till the very end, and there's nothing that can stop him. Oh, and he's huge and doesn't suck like Bob Sapp. Cro Cop still had that novice ground game. Fedor, I'll give you that, since he brutally beat Nogueira 2 and a half times, but Sylvia will be one of Nogueira's toughest match-ups.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

2 Clean Knees said:


> Tougher than Cro Cop and Fedor. No way....


Cro Cop had the novice ground game at this point, as Damone mentioned. And, I included Fedor because he took the fight to the ground many times, right where Nog wanted to be. Sylvia will keep the fight standing, has a huge reach advantage and has good TDD.

To me, Nogueira matches up worse with Sylvia than anyone in his career.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

I think Cro Cop is a bust in the UFC...already two losses out of three, against some pretty good fighters though. Nogeria had a very lack luster performance with a journey man in Herring. Sylvia, as much as I hate watching him, is going to pick Nogeria apart with his length. If Vera would have trained for his size and used his kicks I believe that fight would have went a different way. 

Marquart and Horn...Damn doesn't Horn have like 500 fights?! When is he going to quit, Liddel nearly knocked his eye out of its socket, I know he is going down in weight but this guy is washed up. 

All in all I think this fight card sucks, the only interesting fight for me is to see how an ex pro wrestler is going to do in the cage. I guess he does have some credential with his wrestling background but can he stand to take a punch? It's ironic they would put a ground guy in the ring with him, I guess they want to give him a chance...


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

kds13 said:


> Cro Cop had the novice ground game at this point, as Damone mentioned. And, I included Fedor because he took the fight to the ground many times, right where Nog wanted to be. Sylvia will keep the fight standing, has a huge reach advantage and has good TDD.
> 
> To me, Nogueira matches up worse with Sylvia than anyone in his career.


I catch your drift about the reach and standing aspect of Sylvia but i just can't see him being whiley/creative enough to draw Nog into his game. Noh will know exactly what im wants to do.......Sure Nog will take a few licks right in the kisser to get it where he wants but once he does I think he'll just edge it over tim.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Kds and Damone. Sylvia is going to be a handful for Nogueira, He is giant, Can use his reach exceptionally well and doesn't like being taken down and is great at getting straight back up again.

I am a big Nogueira fan but i think there is a fair chance Sylvia may win this.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

Fair play but if Sylvia's main weapon is his stand up what about Mirko's. His standup is way better than Sylvia's and Nog has gone against that.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

sub fan said:


> I think Cro Cop is a bust in the UFC...already two losses out of three, against some pretty good fighters though. Nogeria had a very lack luster performance with a journey man in Herring. Sylvia, as much as I hate watching him, is going to pick Nogeria apart with his length. If Vera would have trained for his size and used his kicks I believe that fight would have went a different way.
> 
> Marquart and Horn...Damn doesn't Horn have like 500 fights?! When is he going to quit, Liddel nearly knocked his eye out of its socket, I know he is going down in weight but this guy is washed up.
> 
> All in all I think this fight card sucks, the only interesting fight for me is to see how an ex pro wrestler is going to do in the cage. I guess he does have some credential with his wrestling background but can he stand to take a punch? It's ironic they would put a ground guy in the ring with him, I guess they want to give him a chance...


Wasn't it Lesnar who picked Mir?


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know if Lesnar picked Mir or not, if he did than I guess he did not want to test his stand up too much, I would not think they would let him actually pick his match up since he is a new commer, where did you hear that he picked Mir? Don't get me wrong Mir is a solid fighter and it will be a very good test for Lesnar I'm just saying Mir is a ground guy not a striker.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Lesnar would rather fight a standup fighter, his takedowns are probably excellent considering his credentials and power, fighting a guy with little to no ground game would be a gimme fight.

Frank Mir has great submissions off of his back and no one knows Brocks submission defense, if anything this is a brave move of the UFC and him. It will really show how good his ground skills are. Is he an excellent wrestler with good submission defense or is he a one dimensional wrestler that will tap or be put to sleep everytime hes thrown in with a jitz guy? This will answer some questions in my opinion.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Lesnar did not pick his opponent. There might be two or three fighters in the UFC with enough pull to dictate their next opponent and Lesnar is not one of them.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

You may have a point there Nick, you could see it either way I guess, he probably just wants to fight whoever they give him to be honest. It will be interesting to see just how fast Lesnars is going to be, when you are that big most tend to be slow and that is why I say a good striker may be a more dangerous fight for him, if he's slow and doesn't keep his hands up like most of these MMA fighters it could be a matter of a simple combination to send his big ass to the canvas, where as a good Jiu Jitsu guy may not be able to overcome the power he has and just get smothered.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This is one DAMN fine looking card. On paper it looks to me like the best card in a LONG time. When was the last card that looked this good from top to bottom including pre-lims?

And sub fan, Lesnar has unnatural quickness, he might be the quickest heavyweight in the UFC. For his size there is definitely nobody faster, but even some of the lighter heavyweights I think are slower than he is. You are going to be surprised with his agility, that's what I think makes him so dangerous, he isn't just a plodding bruiser he has ridiculous quickness for his size.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Tim is going to win, very underrated right now Fedors the only guy that can beat him


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

ramram22 said:


> Tim is going to win, very underrated right now Fedors the only guy that can beat him


Sylvia would get his ass handed to him by Gonzaga, Mirko (when he isnt being a UFC idiot) and Fedor in my opinion.

Tim ain't as bad as everybody thinks, granted, but he still outside the top 3.

You may be right and fair play if you are but if he beats Big Nog I'll be very surprised and so will lots of others! However, stranger things have happened like Chuck losing to Jardine!


----------



## GDAWG (Dec 27, 2006)

*UFC and TNA Wrestling have reached a deal regarding promotion for the UFC's February 2nd show featuring Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir. Sources are saying that there will be heavy advertising of the next UFC during the TNA shows over the next two weeks. The TNA shows will also hype packages to build up the match. Next week's TNA iMPACT! will include a Brock Lesnar training package, as well as a Kurt Angle interview, where he breaks down the Lesnar vs. Mir match.*

Source: Wrestling Observer

Why does Kurt Angle need to break down the fight? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Dec 6, 2007)

GDAWG said:


> *UFC and TNA Wrestling have reached a deal regarding promotion for the UFC's February 2nd show featuring Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir. Sources are saying that there will be heavy advertising of the next UFC during the TNA shows over the next two weeks. The TNA shows will also hype packages to build up the match. Next week's TNA iMPACT! will include a Brock Lesnar training package, as well as a Kurt Angle interview, where he breaks down the Lesnar vs. Mir match.*
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer
> 
> Why does Kurt Angle need to break down the fight? It makes no sense to me.


Because UFC and TNA made a deal...Kurt is their biggest star and he has knowledge about being a wrestler....
For fans of TNA this will be cool! Hopefully some light cross promotion takes place....People need to learn what pro wrestling is all about and seperate it from "real fighting" so that we all can enjoy both aspects....Aj styles Vs Christian Cage last night was a great match....


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

That is what I was wondering. Kurt is just a wrestler, an Olympic gold wrestler, but still. Just thinking of Kurt Angle makes me want to chant "You Suck"


----------



## Rob Emerson (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be rooting for Mir! And Tim will prove once and for all UFC is king!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

GDAWG said:


> *UFC and TNA Wrestling have reached a deal regarding promotion for the UFC's February 2nd show featuring Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir. Sources are saying that there will be heavy advertising of the next UFC during the TNA shows over the next two weeks. The TNA shows will also hype packages to build up the match. Next week's TNA iMPACT! will include a Brock Lesnar training package, as well as a Kurt Angle interview, where he breaks down the Lesnar vs. Mir match.*
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer
> 
> Why does Kurt Angle need to break down the fight? It makes no sense to me.


Well he is one of Brock's biggest rivals in prowrestling, i think Brock has his last prowrestling match against Angle, i see this as a shot of getting Brock's (pro)wrestling fanbase to buy up the PPV.

Also wrestling has to be Lesnar's biggest weapon as a MMA fighter and Angle knows his wrestling, he was great at it once remember?


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't believe we're only guaranteed to see four fights.

:sign04:


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

I Call :

Big Tim by SD
Lesnar by UD
Marquardt by Stoppage 2nd rnd


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Frank Mir vs. Brock Lesner*

...Very interesting fight. Dana is like "If Brock Lesner can back up what he says". Brock is a beast. He has massive power and his Wrestling is top notch. Lesner has no clue that he's about to face a former Champion who is a top 10 Jiu Jitsu HW. Brock's only chance I feel is to over power Mir with big slams or massive strikes. If Mir avoids getting cracked and goes to the ground, Lesner is at a big disadvantage. He leaves and arm out..he's done. Frank has sick toolbox of Submission skills Lesner has never faced. Mir is vulnerable to strikes...i.e...Brandon Vera. If Mir avoids any damage, his ground game will win it for him. I think Mir wants Lesner to take him down, so he can do his showcase his Submission skills. If Frank makes it through Brock's fury, I see him winning by Submission...:thumbsup:


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> Lesner has no clue that he's about to face a former Champion who is a top 10 Jiu Jitsu HW.


:dunno: Say what? Say what you will about Brock but he's not an idiot.

Ash


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

hey junior...If you did read my post I never called or thought Lesner an idiot. I showcased both fighters abilities to win the fight. case closed.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know BKO, you'd have to be an idiot to not know Mir is a world class HW BJJ stud. This is one killer card, can't wait.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> hey junior...If you did read my post I never called or thought Lesner an idiot. I showcased both fighters abilities to win the fight. case closed.


HaHa I see that the logic is a bit beyond you. That's OK, I'm sure anyone else who read the post understood. CPLMAC certainly got it.

"Junior" Thats classic man. Damn, how can my ego stand up to a comment like that? :thumb02:

Ash


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol you're an idiot, this is a great card and Brock has a chance to become a big star in the UFC

Brock Lesnar - TKO


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I think Tim vs Nog is going to end up being a borefest, both fighters love to take it to the decisions, I predict alot of holding against the cage and floor.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

Clivey said:


> I think Tim vs Nog is going to end up being a borefest, both fighters love to take it to the decisions, I predict alot of holding against the cage and floor.


Agreed...worst part is, it's 5 ROUNDS! SHIT!


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll be at this event tomorrow and I have some pretty good seats. I'll take lots of pictures and maybe I get some awesome ones to post for you guys.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, i am so pumped for this. I cant wait.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Agreed...worst part is, it's 5 ROUNDS! SHIT!


This is the fight i'm looking forward to the most out of the last two ppv.
Tim is probaly the best hwt out there besides fedor, and Nog is a legend.
Tim's fight rn't always boring, people are just usually scared to take chances on him. tim will impose his will which will make an interesting fight


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

BloodJunkie said:


> I'll be at this event tomorrow and I have some pretty good seats. I'll take lots of pictures and maybe I get some awesome ones to post for you guys.


If you can possibly get one zoomed in of Lesnar tapping


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> If you can possibly get one zoomed in of Lesnar tapping


Thats what I meant brother!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Diesel (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be going to my friend's house tomorrow night to watch this on his hi-def 50+ inch TV. Should be fun, there'll be about 5 or 6 other people there too.

Can't wait.  Part of me being stoked for this is knowing the greatness that will be UFC 82 will follow soon enough...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll be going to my friend's house tomorrow night to watch this on his hi-def 50+ inch TV. Should be fun, there'll be about 5 or 6 other people there too.
> 
> Can't wait.  Part of me being stoked for this is knowing the greatness that will be UFC 82 will follow soon enough...


I can't wait for UFC 82, right now I'm picking Anderson in the ME but I don't know which way to go I'm back and forth.


----------



## Diesel (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a really close call, one of those fights where you can make a solid case for either. I won't be shocked either way it goes.

If Silva wins though, we may be seeing him with that belt for a DAMN long while...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Diesel said:


> If Silva wins though, we may be seeing him with that belt for a DAMN long while...


That's what I'm hoping for. :thumb02:


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

Can't wait!!! 5 more hours oo yea


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah, this will be a good card, but im more into the 82 card. GO SILVA. but tonite should be kinda easy calls. hopefully noguiera, but you never know. lesner is probably gonna work frank mir.


also check this out... its really fuckin funny. lesner vs mir... fedor comes in too ... classic

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2n9zJHahEBI&feature=related


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

Its time!!!


----------



## xyz123 (Feb 3, 2008)

so, who won?, Lesnar or Mir?


----------



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

It was entertaining at least...definitely had my attention. You can read an in-depth report here...

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content1862.html


----------



## hakan (Feb 3, 2008)

Have to say best UFC I have seen. I have seen about 20 in my time and that was the best. I think it was the best because all the fights were exciting. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

hey...cplmac....how does your foot taste?....lol...2-2 Bro...Mir by Submission...Nogueria by Submission...


----------



## sbcir937 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty much the worst UFC ever should have just called it UFC 81 Guillotine 
MIR: got lucky the ref didnt stop it
Sylvia: Boring as always


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, what a freakin card, so great, so fun. The Heath fight had me LMAO, Heath got his ass-kicked, hard, Houston Alexander style, that slam was halarious. Chris Lytle delivered once again and I applaud him, he's getting better and better.

Almeida made short short work of that dude and its great to see him back. It was really sad to see a pudgy, awkward Horn get his ass kicked by a game Marquardt.

The Lesnar/Mir fight was great, I truely thought that Lesnar would pound the shit out of Mir (which he almost did) but Mir's BJJ prevailed as usual.

And Nogueira's comeback was definitely one of the greatest moments in MMA for me.


----------



## sbcir937 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty much the worst ufc ever!!!
Should have been called UFC 81 Guillotine
Mir: got lucky ref didnt stop it
Sylvia: boring as always


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> hey...cplmac....how does your foot taste?....lol...2-2 Bro...Mir by Submission...Nogueria by Submission...


I called them wrong what can I say. On the flipside, Lesnar was a ref hair from winning that fight which is a good indicator of what the future could hold for him in MMA. I was a little disappointed that Sylvia would get caught like that, unlike Lesnar he has the experience to know better. In the end though, they were both exciting fun fights to watch and I can live with calling those two wrong, it's not like my call was laughably at the end of either fight. 

Now please pass the tobasco.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

sbcir937 said:


> Pretty much the worst UFC ever should have just called it UFC 81 Guillotine
> MIR: got lucky the ref didnt stop it
> Sylvia: Boring as always


That was a great UFC! Lotos of skills on show, every fight excellent.

Slams, strikes, debut win, submissions, WWE wrestler realising it ain't easy to run with the big boys...great stuff!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

sbcir937 said:


> Pretty much the worst ufc ever!!!
> Should have been called UFC 81 Guillotine
> Mir: got lucky ref didnt stop it
> Sylvia: boring as always


Guillotine Choke is great.

Mir did well but it was more Lesnar's inexperience and literally walked into a submission.

Sylvia Vs Nogueira wasn't boring, Sylvia landed loads of solid strikes and almost KOed Nogueira which is not easy to do. Sylvia isn't boring, You just have to know what he is doing technically.


----------



## slicksta08 (Feb 4, 2008)

sbcir937 said:


> Pretty much the worst UFC ever should have just called it UFC 81 Guillotine
> MIR: got lucky the ref didnt stop it
> Sylvia: Boring as always


POST REG UFC 81 ...MIR VS LESNAR*

I DON'T SEE LESNAR LOSING IN OTHER WAY...BESIDES SUBMISSION* (UNLESS HE IMPROVES)

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE LESNAR VS SYLVIA - THAT WOULD BE A GREAT FIGHT - LESNAR WOULD THROW SYLVIA AROUND..THEN EVENTUALY MOUNT...AND VISCIOUS GROUND AND POUND BY LESNAR!!

BROCK LESNAR VS TIM SYLVIA!!
UFC 86 STEPPING STONE*


----------



## slicksta08 (Feb 4, 2008)

Post Reg UFC 81 ..FRANK Mir Vs BROCK Lesnar*

I Don't See Lesnar Losing In Other Way..besides Submission* (unless He Improves)

I Would Love To See Lesnar Vs Sylvia - That Would Be A Great Fight - Lesnar Would Throw Sylvia Around..then Eventualy Mount..and Viscious Ground And Pound By Lesnar!!

Brock Lesnar Vs Tim Sylvia!!
UFC 86 Stepping Stone*

Lesnar Has Brilliant Fatigue AND UNREAL POWER - With That He Is Capable Of Beeing In 1 Of The Greatest Heavyweight Fights Ever!!

His Explosiveness As Soon As The Bell Rong With His Match With Mir..(thats What People Love To See)


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I was at the event and I gotta say it was pretty awesome!! I am working on putting up some pics for everyone but i gotta say I am disappointed that most of my pictures suck....the lights in there were just making my camera work like shit and then my wife dropped the camera after the fight and it broke. I got the memory card though!!!!


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I wanna a gif of Heath getting thrown around "like a ragdoll"


----------

